# Future Former Lawn Noob's Journal



## ccanad (May 24, 2018)

The final stage of LCN syndrome is making a YouTube video of your progress.

Please be aware that I have learned a lot in the last several weeks and that I certainly didn't know what I was doing at the beginning. My guess is that there are a few of you out there that could relate.

[media]https://youtu.be/RKuQdn-aE7Y[/media]


----------



## ccanad (May 24, 2018)

Had some pine trees knocked down earlier in the day, then I thoroughly enjoyed my mow. Also had an epic lightning storm delay.

[media]https://youtu.be/5ZiJ88FxEqo[/media]


----------



## ccanad (May 24, 2018)

2019 is now here and it's finally time for an update.

I started a physical lawn care journal for myself to document my progress. I figured that I would share on here as well.

*Property Map*

The first step was mapping out my property. Entire lawn is roughly 20,000 sqft. Here is an aerial shot, broken into zones:



*Here is a summary of 2018:*


Started in mid-May, throwing down some Bermuda seed in the entire front yard, not knowing anything

Watched several videos on YouTube from @LawnCareNut, @ryanknorr, and @wardconnor to learn about the process, do's and don't's, and mostly, just to educate myself.

Threw down Milorganite in May across the entire lawn for the first time. A rite of passage.

Applied several weed control products to the backyard in June, including Spectracide (Orange Cap), Celsius, & Spectracide granular crabgrass preventer.

Had a major outbreak of DOVEWEED in lawn throughout the summer, but held off on attacking until Fall.

Applied Prodiamine at 6 month rate in September to the front lawn

Applied Celsius, Spectracide (Orange Cap), and Spectracide granular crabgrass preventer to entire front yard in October.

Doveweed was largely suppressed, but it left several very large dead/bare spots throughout the entire yard. Also, I learned about proper liquid application methods the hard way, as I had several missed areas that left stripes of weeds remaining.

I started my first N-Ext products in December, using the Ortho Dial-n-Spray to apply 18-0-1 GreenePunch and RGS. I was very dejected as the hose-end spraying process was a major pain in the ***. I'll need to figure out a long term solution for such a large area.

*I also had several lawn mower complications in 2018:*


Purchased a Poulan 38" in June on Craigslist for $200. It was a total POS. I've tried to sell it, but everyone else also thinks it's a POS.

I bought a used Toro Timemaster 30" for $425 later in June. It was a very nice mower, and I'd highly recommend. However, it was still too small for 20K sqft, as it took forever to mow the entire property. I ended up selling it for $675 and made a great profit to then spend on some riding mower.

I bought a used Ariens Zoon 42" zero turn riding mower for $1000 in August. It was working great for about a month, but then I blew a connecting rod which busted a large hole in the crank case. So I had to purchase a brand new 17.5 HP Briggs & Stratton engine and swap out. I learned how to do all that on YouTube as well, and really enjoyed educating myself on all of the parts. It has been working great ever since. However, I may want to look into a mulching kit, as it is current a side discharge.

*2019 Application Plan*

I've learned a lot over the past several months. I joined the discord a few months ago and gleaned as much info as I could from @thegrassfactor , @Greendoc , @Movingshrub , amongst several others. Big thanks to them.

Here is my basic plan for my lawn:


1/12: Tank mix the following:
RGS @ 3 oz/1000 sqft - Soil Amendment

Quinclorac @ 0.367 oz/1000 sqft (1/2 year rate) - Post-Em target is primarily torpedo grass

Prodiamine @ 0.147 oz/1000 sqft (2 month rate) - Pre-Em target is early spring weeds


2/23: Granular application of Milorganite 6-4-0 @ 0.864 lb N/1000 sqft (bag rate) - Fertilizer

3/9: Tank mix the following:
RGS @ 3 oz/1000 sqft - Soil Amendment

Air-8 @ 6 oz/1000 sqft - Soil Amendment

Bifenthrin @ 1 oz/1000 sqft (annual rate) - Insecticide

Prodiamine @ 0.423 oz/1000 sqft (6 month rate) - Pre-Em target is late spring and summer weeds


4/13: Granular applications of:
Carbon X 24-0-4 @ 0.75 lb N/1000 sqft (high rate) - Fertilizer plus soil amedments

Azoxystrobin/Propiconazole (Headway G) @ 0.008 oz & 0.019 oz/1000 sqft (if necessary) - Fungicide


5/4: Tank mix the following:
Certainty @ 0.88 g/1000 sqft (1/2 year rate) - Post-Em target is primarily sedges/kyllinga

Dismiss @ 0.367 oz/1000 sqft (1/3 year rate) - Post-Em target is primarily sedges/kyllinga

Non-Ionic Surfactant @ 1 tsp/gal - Surfactant


5/11: Tank mix the following:
RGS @ 3 oz/1000 sqft - Soil Amendment

Humic-12 @ 6 oz/1000 sqft - Soil Amendment

Imidacloprid @ 0.6 oz/1000 sqft (annual rate) - Insecticide

Celsius @ 2.4 g/1000 sqft (1/2 year rate) - Post-Em target is primarily doveweed


5/26: Tank mix the following:
Certainty @ 0.88 g/1000 sqft (1/2 year rate) - Post-Em target is primarily sedges/kyllinga

Dismiss @ 0.367 oz/1000 sqft (1/3 year rate) - Post-Em target is primarily sedges/kyllinga

Non-Ionic Surfactant @ 1 tsp/gal - Surfactant


5/31: Granular application of Carbon X 24-0-4 @ 0.75 lb N/1000 sqft (high rate) - Fertilizer plus soil amedments

6/29: Tank mix the following:
Celsius @ 2.4 g/1000 sqft (1/2 year rate) - Post-Em target is primarily doveweed

Dismiss @ 0.367 oz/1000 sqft (1/3 year rate) - Post-Em target is primarily sedges/kyllinga

Non-Ionic Surfactant @ 1 tsp/gal - Surfactant


7/6: Tank mix the following:
RGS @ 3 oz/1000 sqft - Soil Amendment

MicroGreene 0-0-2 @ 12 oz/1000 sqft - Potash plus soil amendment, N & P fertilizer ban from 6/1-9/30

Celsius @ 2.4 g/1000 sqft (1/2 year rate) - Post-Em target is primarily doveweed

Myclobutanil @ 2.4 oz/1000 sqft (if necessary) - Fungicide


7/27: Tank mix the following:
Celsius @ 2.4 g/1000 sqft (1/2 year rate) - Post-Em target is primarily doveweed

Non-Ionic Surfactant @ 1 tsp/gal - Surfactant


8/17: Tank mix the following:
RGS @ 3 oz/1000 sqft - Soil Amendment

MicroGreene 0-0-2 @ 12 oz/1000 sqft - Potash plus soil amendment, N & P fertilizer ban from 6/1-9/30

Certainty @ 0.8 g/1000 sqft (1/2 year rate) - Post-Em target is primarily sedges/kyllinga

Prodiamine @ 0.276 oz/1000 sqft (4 month rate) - Pre-Em target is winter weeds


10/1: Granular application of Carbon X 24-0-4 @ 0.75 lb N/1000 sqft (high rate) - Fertilizer plus soil amedments

10/12: Tank mix the following:
RGS @ 3 oz/1000 sqft - Soil Amendment

Air-8 @ 6 oz/1000 sqft - Soil Amendment

Certainty @ 0.8 g/1000 sqft (1/2 year rate) - Post-Em target is primarily sedges/kyllinga

Quinclorac @ 0.367 oz/1000 sqft (1/2 year rate) - Post-Em target is primarily torpedo grass


11/19: Granular application of Carbon X 24-0-4 @ 0.75 lb N/1000 sqft (high rate) - Fertilizer plus soil amedments

12/7: Tank mix the following:
RGS @ 3 oz/1000 sqft - Soil Amendment

Humic-12 @ 6 oz/1000 sqft - Soil Amendment

Glyphosate @ 0.552 oz/1000 sqft (low dosage Bermuda friendly)- Post-Em target is primarily signal grass


12/14: Tank mix the following:
Quinclorac @ 0.367 oz/1000 sqft (1/2 year rate) - Post-Em target is primarily torpedo grass

Glyphosate @ 0.552 oz/1000 sqft (low dosage Bermuda friendly)- Post-Em target is primarily signal grass

*Ongoing*

I am still very interested in getting feedback on this plan. Your input is greatly welcomed. As my handle states, *I am still very much a lawn noob*.

I'll be posting updates on here over the course of the year, with pictures showing progress. I'm hoping to really see the Bermuda take off around late March/early April or so.

Thanks,

Chris


----------



## ccanad (May 24, 2018)

*January Yard Work & Applications*

1/12 - Mowed all zones at height setting #2 (1.5 inch)

1/13 - Applied products to zones #6 & 7


Zone #6 ("Pool Zone", ~3000 sqft)
Granular - Screaming Green sample bag. At recommended rate, it only covers 2200 sqft. Used my Earthway spreader on setting #13


Liquid - Tank mixed 3 gallons of water w/ the following
Glyphosate 41% - 1.655 oz (24 oz/Acre rate)

Prodiamine 65 WDG - 0.55 oz (3 month rate)

RGS - 18 oz (6 oz/1000 rate)

Surfactant & marking dye




Zone #7 ("Fire Pit Zone", ~1500 sqft)
Liquid - Tank mixed 1.5 gallons of water w/ the following
Glyphosate 41% - 0.828 oz (24 oz/Acre rate)

Prodiamine 65 WDG - 0.28 oz (3 month rate)

RGS - 9 oz (6 oz/1000 rate)

Surfactant & marking dye



1/19 - Applied fertilizer to front and side yards


Zone #1 ("Mailbox & Driveway Front Lawn", ~4000 sqft)
Liquid - Tank mixed 4 gallons of water w/ the following
18-0-1 Greene Punch - 12 oz (3 oz/1000 sqft rate)

9-0-1 Greene Start - 40 oz (10 oz/1000 sqft rate)

RGS - 12 oz (3 oz/1000 rate)

Marking dye - 6 oz




Zone #2 & 3 ("Driveway North Cove & Front Lawn Center", ~5000 sqft)
Liquid - Tank mixed 4 gallons of water w/ the following
9-0-1 Greene Start - 44 oz (11 oz/1000 sqft rate)

RGS - 20 oz (5 oz/1000 rate)

Marking dye - 5 oz




Zone #4 & 5 ("Front Lawn South & South Side Yard", ~4000 sqft)
Liquid - Tank mixed 4 gallons of water w/ the following
9-0-1 Greene Start - 44 oz (11 oz/1000 sqft rate)

RGS - 20 oz (5 oz/1000 rate)

Marking dye - 5 oz




Used new 3-nozzle boom setup for first time. Had a lot of trouble. Only had enough pressure to open middle and right nozzles at same time. Left nozzle would not spray, and dripped along the way. Had to adjust route to finish application. *NEED TO FIGURE THIS OUT!!!*

1/22 - Applied fertilizer to zones #7 & 8 in backyard


Zones #7 & 8 (Fire Pit & North Swale, ~5000 sqft)
Granular - Scotts Green Max Lawn Food (27-0-2) at recommended rate over 5000, used Earthway spreader on setting #8, and made checkerboard passes. Had a very small amount left over and spread on some area near lake in zone #6.



1/31 - Mowed zones #1-6 at height setting #2 (1.5 inch)


----------



## ccanad (May 24, 2018)

*February Yard Work & Applications*

2/15 - Mowed all zones at height setting #2 (1.5 inch)









2/16 - Applied herbicides to zones #1, 3, 4, & 5


Zones #1, 3, 4, & 5 (Front yard, ~12000 sqft, three 4-gal mixtures)
Liquid - Each tank mix included 4 gallons of water w/ the following:
Prodiamine 65 WDG - 1.69 oz (6 month rate)

Spectracide (Orange Cap) - 24 oz (1/2 annual rate)

Surfactant & marking dye (5 oz)


Modified 3-nozzle boom to only spray out of two outside nozzles, sprayed very evenly.

Walked double passed, which helped me see where I applied


2/17 - Planted a bush & applied fertilizer to landscape


Planted new gardenia in front of Emmie's window
Added 1 bag of top soil, and 3 oz of RGS with 1 gal of water



Fertilized several shrubs in front of house
Added 6 ox of RGS with 6 gal of water (2 times)

After running out of RGS, added 6 oz of 18-0-1 Greene Start to 2 gal of water (2 times)

Included heavy pour on two crepe myrtle trees and one ligustrum.


Fertilized two large trees in front yard
Added 16 oz of 18-0-1 Greene Start to 2 gal of water for each tree.

Applied at base of Maple and Magnolia trees in front yard











2/23 - Removed large Brazilian pepper tree


Tree opens up space to add ~600 sqft to zone #1

Stump will still need grinding

Left small palm tree in area, will need to address later


































2/24 - Mowed all zones at height setting #2 (1.5 inch)

2/24 - Applied fertilizer to all zones


Granular - Organo (6-3-0, local Milorganate clone) at rate of 14 lbs/1000 sqft, or 0.84 lbs N/1000 sqft, this equates to seven full 40-lb bags distributed over 20000 sqft, used Earthway spreader on setting #18, using checkerboard passes


----------



## ccanad (May 24, 2018)

*March Yard Work & Applications*

3/8 - Mowed zones #1, 3, 4, & 5 at height setting #2 (1.5 inch)

3/9 - Mowed zones #2, 6, 7, & 8 at height setting #2 (1.5 inch)

Want to start mowing zones #2 & 8 at higher HOC due to those areas being centipede grass

3/10 - Applied products to zones #1, 3, 4, 5, 6, & 7


Zones #1, 3, 4, & 5 (Front yard, ~12000 sqft)
Liquid - Tank mixed 4 gallons of water w/ the following (3 times):
Air-8 - 24 oz (6 oz/1000 rate)

RGS - 12 oz (3 oz/1000 rate)

Marking dye (5 oz)




Zones #6 &7 ("Pool & Fire Pit Zones", ~4500 sqft)
Liquid - Tank mixed 4 gallons of water w/ the following:
Air-8 - 24 oz (6 oz/1000 rate)

Prodiamine 65 WDG - 0.28 oz (3 month rate)

RGS - 12 oz (3 oz/1000 rate)

Marking dye (5 oz)












3/12 - Applied products to two zones


Zones #2 & 8 (Driveway North Cove & North Swale, ~4000 sqft)
Liquid - Tank mixed 4 gallons of water w/ the following:
Air-8 - 24 oz (6 oz/1000 rate)

Prodiamine 65 WDG - 0.28 oz (3 month rate)

RGS - 12 oz (3 oz/1000 rate)

Marking dye (5 oz)


Mixed this on 3/10/19, but sprayer battery ran out of power, ended up applying two days later



Zone #2 (Driveway North Cove, ~1000 sqft)
Liquid - Tank mixed 2 gallons of water w/ Image - 4 oz (0.8 oz/200 sqft rate)


3/16 - Mowed zones #1, 3, 4, 5, 6, & 7 at height setting #2 (1.5 inch) and zones #2 & 8 at height setting #4 (2.5 inch)


Applied products to zones #6 & 7 (~4500 sqft)

Liquid - Tank mixed 4 gallons of water w/ Spectricide (Orange Cap) - 24 oz (1/2 annual rate)



















3/23 - Mowed zones #1, 3, 4, 5, 6, & 7 at height setting #2 (1.5 inch) and zones #2 & 8 at height setting #4 (2.5 inch)

























3/24 - Transferred several 4" plugs from zones 5 & 6 to bare spots in zone 3 near front door and light post using proplugger tool. Clipped incoming cable/internet line on north side of light post, which will now need repair.

3/25 - Applied RGS to new plugs in zone 3. Filled 8 oz into Ortho Dial-N-Spray and doused area at heavy 8 oz/gal setting, then continued to soad in w/ additional water

3/27 - Transferred several 2" plugs from zone 5 to bare spots in zone 3 near street using proplugger tool. Applied RGS to new plugs. Filled 4 oz into Ortho Dial-N-Spray and doused area. Had some left over and applied very light coat to lawn in zone 1 near palms.

3/28 - Transferred 2' x 3' sod piece from zone 6 to bare spot in zone 1 near street. Transferred several 2" plugs from zone 6 to bare spots between zones 1 & 3. Transferred several 4" plugs from zone 5 to bare spots in same area. Applied RGS to sod piece and new plugs. Filled 4 oz into Ortho Dial-N-Spray and doused both areas until empty. Watered in all areas for plugs and sod.

3/30 - Mowed zones #1, 3, 4, 5, 6, & 7 at height setting #3 (2 inch). Higher than normal setting due to hitting cut deck on box in zone 4 and bending support beam. Hammered back into place, but will need to take height measurements to confirm each cut height setting is accurate.









Used Orbit travelling sprinkler to water area from east side of magnolia tree in zone 4 moving north through zone 3 between walkway and lamp post, and turning west toward entry on zone 2. Intended area to water is all landscaping in front of house and all new plugs in zone 3. Took ~1.5 hours in transit. Will water every other day.

3/31 - Used Orbit travelling sprinkler to water area from bare spot in west side of zone 3 moving north into zone 1, and turning east along driveway. Intended area to water is all new plugs and sog planted in zones 1 & 3, and bare dirt in area. Took ~1.5 hours in transit. Will water every other day.


----------



## ccanad (May 24, 2018)

*April Yard Work & Applications*

4/6 - Mowed zones #1, 3, 4, 5, 6, & 7 at height setting #3 (2 inch)









4/15 - Mowed zones #1, 3, 4, 5, 6, & 7 at height setting #2 (1.5 inch) and zones #2 & 8 at height setting #4 (2.5 inch)

Had to add air to front tires prior to mow, will need to monitor. Noticeable struggle to cut dense turf in zones #1 & 4. Will need to sharpen blades. Also, may need to move up Certainty application to eradicate nutsedge & kyllinga.










4/17 - Applied fertilizer to zones #1, 3, 4, & 5


Granular - Organo (6-3-0) at rate of 13.3 lbs/1000 sqft, or 0.8 lbs N/1000 sqft. This equates to 4 full 40 lb bags distributed over 12000 sqft. Used Earthway spreader on setting #18 for first 3 bags (going east & west), then last bag on setting #13 (going north & south).
















4/21 - Mowed zones #1, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7 & 8 at height setting #2 (1.5 inch) and zone #3 at height setting #3 (2 inch)

Also mowed area on other side of the backyard swale at height setting #2


























4/28 - Mowed all zones at height setting #2 (1.5 inch), per advice from @Greendoc. 

Kyllinga is noticeably browning throughout the front yard. Centipede in zone #2 is browning as well, and looks like it needs water. Still need to sharpen blades. Want to purchase mulching kit for Ariens zero-turn (~$150). Spoke w/ Greendoc again, and he recommended changing up my post-emergent schedule to a mix of Certainty & Dismiss to control purple nutsedge outbreak. Ordered Sulfentrazone today and will apply next week. Updated my schedule at the top of this thread.


----------



## ccanad (May 24, 2018)

*May Yard Work & Applications*

5/5 - Mowed all zones at height setting #2 (1.5 inch)

5/6 - Applied herbicides to zones #1-7


Zones #1-7 (Front & back yards, ~ 16000 sqft, 4-4gal mixes)
Liquid - Each tank mix included 4 gallons of water w/ the following:
 Certainty - 3.52 g (1/2 annual rate)

 Sulfentrazone 4SC - 0.367oz (4 oz/Acre rate)

 NI Surfactant - 4 Tsp


















5/13 - Mowed all zones at height setting #3 (2 inch)

5/15 - Applied fertilizer to all zones


Granular - Carbon X (24-0-4) at rate of 2.5 lbs/1000 sqft, or 0.6 lbs N/1000 sqft. This equates to 1 full 50 lb bag distributed over 20000 sqft. Used Earthway spreader on setting #13 on North/South pass in zones #1-5, and on setting #16 on East/West pass in zones #1-5 and multiple passes in zones #6-8
























5/20 - Mowed all zones at height setting #2 (1.5 inch)

























5/26 - Mowed all zones at height setting #2 (1.5 inch)


Noticed that there is a massive hole in the right side mower blade. Will need to replace ASAP.


























5/31 - Applied fertilizer to zone #6


Liquid - Filled 32 oz of 18-0-1 Greene Punch into Ortho Dial-N-Spray and doused area at 6 oz setting. Did this 3 times (96 oz over 3500 sqft, or ~27 oz/1000 sqft). Intent is to push growth prior to scalp and transplant in preparation for pool build.


----------



## ccanad (May 24, 2018)

*June Yard Work & Applications*

6/5 - Mowed zones #1-5 at height setting #3 (2 inch)

6/6 - Mowed zones #6-8 at height setting #3 (2 inch)



















Applied products to zones #1-4

Liquid - Filled 12oz of 0-0-5 Air-8 and 20oz of 18-0-1 Greene Punch into Ortho Dial-N-Spray and doused area at 4-8oz setting. Did this mix 4 times across ~12K sqft, which translates to 4oz/1000 sqft rate of Air-8 and 6.7oz/1000 sqft rate of Greene Punch. Focused on thin & patchy areas in the lawn to promote growth to fill spots left by weed kill.


6/9 - Applied herbicides to zones #1-6


Zones #1-6 (driveway & pool area, spot spray, two 1-gal mixes)

Liquid - Each tank mix included 1 gallon of water w/ the following
Glyphosate (41%) - 0.551oz (24oz/A rate)

Spectracide (Orange) - 6.4oz (label rate)

Surfactant - 1 oz

Marking dye - 1 oz


Target was primarily tropical signal grass, but also sprayed broadleaf and other weeds


6/12 - Had several tree removed in preparation for the pool dig:


Large Brazilian pepper tree stump near zone #1








Two small Brazilian pepper trees behind shed

Large Brazilian pepper tree near driveway








Large Brazilian pepper tree near backyard








Large dead pine tree near zone #1

Two small dead pine trees near zone #8








Large pine tree hanging over zone #6








Trimmed up one large oak and one large maple near zone #6








6/17 - Mowed all zones at height setting #4 (2.5 inch). Grass was severly overgrown following week of consistant rain. Had to cut high. Also, purchased mulching kit for future mowing.









6/19 - Went Tarpon fishing with Allyn Hane and his son. Awesome time!









6/21 - Mowed all zones at height setting #3 (2 inch)

6/25 - Applied herbicides to zones #1-5


Zones #1-5 (all front lawn, ~13K sqft, three 4-gal mixes)

Liquid - Each tank mix included 4 gallons of water w/ the following
Certainty - 3.52g (1/2 annual rate)

Celsius - 9.6g (1/2 annual rate)

Surfactant - 4 oz


Target was primarily remaining nutsedge and new growth of doveweed











6/29 - Mowed all zones at height setting #3 (2 inch). Installed new blades, new mulching kits, and new drive belt.

























6/30 - Rented sod cutter and cut ~650 sqft of sod rows in zone #6 where pool will be dug. Also, cut a few areas in front yards where sod will be transplanted, all in zone #3. All of this was documented in a YouTube video. Still have to transplant ~80% of cut grass from back to front.
[media]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P3PbD3FKsDo&t=1s[/media]


----------



## ccanad (May 24, 2018)

*July Yard Work & Applications*

7/1 - Transplanted more sod pieces to front yard in zones #1, 3, & 4. Watered thoroughly.

7/2 - Transplanted last of sod pieces to front yard in zones #1, 3, & 4. Watered thoroughly. Documented with a YouTube video.
[media]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jGAmdrSFr88&t=1s[/media]

































7/4 - Applied products to new sod pieces


Zones #1, 3, & 4 (Front lawn in five distinct areas)
Liquid - Filled 32oz of RGS into Ortho Dial-N-Spray and doused new sod areas until empty. Did this three times in the following areas:
Zone #1 - Near front of driveway and new sod in middle of the zone
















Zone #3 - Two large patches in middle of the zone
















Zone #3-4 - All sod laid along front walkway and landscape beds


























7/14 - Mowed all zones at height setting #5 (3 inch). Grass was severely overgrown following week of consistent rain while on vacation. Also, pool build started while gone on vacation in zone #6.

































7/20 - Mowed all zones at height setting #4 (2.5 inch).









7/28 - Mowed all zones at height setting #5 (3 inch). Rained the entire time I was in California on business. Lake had flooded and lots of standing water in north swale. Saturated in low areas in zone #1. Need to figure out a long term solution.

7/31 - Deck added around our pool. Coming along nicely.


----------



## ccanad (May 24, 2018)

*August Yard Work & Applications*

8/8 - Started septic drain field repair project.









8/11 - Came home from vacation and large parts of the zone #1 were flood due to the lake being high and backflow filling north swale.









8/12 - Mowed zones #1-4 at height setting #7 (4 inch). Could only access a few parts of zone #1. Could not access anything in back yard.

































8/15 - Went to the house on lake where the overflow drain is located. Noticed that the design of the drain allows debris to clog and slow flow of water out of the lake. Need to contact county to come up with a new solution.
















[media]https://vimeo.com/357632015[/media]

8/17 - Allyn Hane (LCN) came over to shoot a video on how to plant plugs. Planted multiple trays of Bimini Bermuda near light post in zone #3 and near magnolia tree in zone #4. Doused plugs with 3oz/gal mix of RGS. Added "fert bae" sprinkle of 8-1-8 XGRN to plug holes.
































[media]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2RxPJ57FK8U&t=1s[/media]

8/18 - Mowed zones #1-4 at height setting #5 (3 inch).

















8/19 - Constant rain was washing away fill dirt near pool. Must add dirt and come up with a plan for diverting water from area.
[media]https://vimeo.com/357634127[/media]

8/23 - Doused plugs with 3oz/gal mix of RGS.
























[media]https://vimeo.com/357634311[/media]

8/24 - Septic drain fields repair project is finally complete. Severely affected zones #4 & 5. Large dirt patch will need future project.

































Mowed all zones at height setting #5 (3 inch). First time mowing back yard since 7/28. VERY overgrown and difficult to mow.









































8/26 - Started to try to organize my plans for drainage and landscaping in the backyard. Even made a few terrible pictures using my powerpoint skillz...

























Want to eventually build a covered structure inside the pool area to house a table. Will be a fun future DIY project. Inspiration comes from this design.









8/27 - After discussions with Allyn, decided to hand cut the plugs for the first time.
















[media]https://vimeo.com/357638254[/media]

8/29 - Fill dirt was brought in to level out the washed away soil near pool.









































8/30 - Fence installed in backyard around pool. Looking great!

























































































8/31 - Started two pool area projects in backyard. First was to hang a gutter on the east side of the lanai. Allyn Hane came over to help and record a YouTube video. 
[media]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EVUUpLmhWT8[/media]

Installed three 10' spans of gutter, and a short span on the side nearest the master bedroom. Also started first section of the downspout. 

















It rained later that day, which allowed me to notice that I still needed to seal the back seam and install a corner splash plate for the roof valley.
[media]https://vimeo.com/357658967[/media]
[media]https://vimeo.com/357659261[/media]


----------

